# DIY Really Useful Box Enclosures (AraneAID #8)



## EulersK (Jun 3, 2016)

This definitely belongs here 

With the recent talk of inexpensive containers, I feel this is suited for this subforum. I only keep tarantulas, and while I know these don't work for centipedes, some of you may find them... Useful.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Award 1


----------



## sdsnybny (Jun 4, 2016)

Nice DIY video!!! good job.


----------



## EulersK (Jun 4, 2016)

Thank you kindly  These boxes are the best, I might have an addiction to them.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jun 4, 2016)

I'm curious, why you said that those enclosures couldn't work for a Centipede? I think that, when it comes to those, the important things (aside from ventilation, just drill the necessary holes) are two:

- escape proof (really they are masters, T's are childrens, if compared) enclosure.
- a bit of height.

Now if exists a model of that brand (i don't know the name, sorry) with a good 40/50 cm of height, even more (i'm talking thinking about adults Centipedes, of course) IMO could work.


----------



## EulersK (Jun 4, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> I'm curious, why you said that those enclosures couldn't work for a Centipede? I think that, when it comes to those, the important things (aside from ventilation, just drill the necessary holes) are two:
> 
> - escape proof (really they are masters, T's are childrens, if compared) enclosure.
> - a bit of height.
> ...


There is a small gap between the lid and the box itself that you can't really do anything about. That's actually why these don't work with very small slings, because they can get through the gap.

I had a centipede housed in one for about a day, and that night I was at my computer when something caught my eye on the wall. That centipede made its way out and was making its way up the wall. Lesson learned.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jun 4, 2016)

EulersK said:


> There is a small gap between the lid and the box itself that you can't really do anything about. That's actually why these don't work with very small slings, because they can get through the gap.


Ah, i see. I haven't noticed that (plus i don't own those) so definitely not. Too risky :-s


----------



## EulersK (Jun 4, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Ah, i see. I haven't noticed that (plus i don't own those) so definitely not. Too risky :-s


Yeah, agreed. But they work dandy with spiders! Never had an escape on those before.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jun 4, 2016)

EulersK said:


> Yeah, agreed. But they work dandy with spiders! Never had an escape on those before.


Of course. Those are great for terrestrial & OB T's. 

To think that there's people that house Centipedes in KK's, ah ah. Well, i suppose the one i use, with very little sized air holes, could work with adults Centipedes, but i wouldn't risk either. If the head manage to pass, so the body. 
An ancient and wise rule still valid 

They can't climb smooth surfaces, but they are strong and move the decor (cork bark included) for "build" a ladder :-s


----------



## viper69 (Jun 4, 2016)

This was your best video yet. This covered all the questions I could think about to make it. I am glad you mentioned that you are technically melting the RUB's plastic, not actually cutting it. I would have mentioned it's due to the high speed, compared to a drill. Some people have asked me that in the past. Minor comment mind you.

I thought it was absolutely *GREAT* that you took the frame w/the tools, removed the color and lit up each tool* INDIVIDUALLY* when spoken about. I've seen other vids where the carpenter shows them in the same frame and if you don't know what that tool is, even the list they put at the bottom of the video, you are end up struggling at times. I ALSO loved that you put in the video the actual bit numbers!!

I don't believe the colors of the bits matches up with Dremel's bit color scheme; as a result this video is   J/K  But it does match your video's color scheme of course.

Thanks for the info on the cracking. I haven't encountered that YET so I've been getting lucky.

*Excellent* details on the process of making these and the actual tools themselves.
*
Two questions:*

1. What music track /artist too, did you use for this video?

2. Do you think there is something better than hot glue, that is easy to use? Only thing I can think of would be a food-grade silicone. I use hot glue, but I always regret using it at times because it doesn't always keep pieces connected. It works for about a year and after that, it may fall apart in certain spots.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## EulersK (Jun 4, 2016)

viper69 said:


> This was your best video yet. This covered all the questions I could think about to make it. I am glad you mentioned that you are technically melting the RUB's plastic, not actually cutting it. I would have mentioned it's due to the high speed, compared to a drill. Some people have asked me that in the past. Minor comment mind you.
> 
> I thought it was absolutely *GREAT* that you took the frame w/the tools, removed the color and lit up each tool* INDIVIDUALLY* when spoken about. I've seen other vids where the carpenter shows them in the same frame and if you don't know what that tool is, even the list they put at the bottom of the video, you are end up struggling at times. I ALSO loved that you put in the video the actual bit numbers!!
> 
> ...


Thank you very much! Trust me when I say that a lot of this was through trial and error. I appreciate the feedback, honestly. I'm still finding out what works, so hearing what helped certainly helps me! 

I think the only reason it didn't crack was because of how hot it was in the garage. The plastic was very malleable - had it been cooler, it definitely would have cracked. 

For the music, go to the YouTube page itself and read the description. It's all in there! Royalty free music, man. Listen to the whole track that I used for the intro. It's wicked, I love it. 

As for the hot glue, that's what I've found that works the best. Don't use silicone! The RUB plastic doesn't hold to it at all for some reason, even when sanded. Gorilla Glue works due to the foaming nature of it, but the aesthetics are God awful. If you find anything else that works, throw that information my way!

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## viper69 (Jun 4, 2016)

EulersK said:


> Thank you very much! Trust me when I say that a lot of this was through trial and error. I appreciate the feedback, honestly. I'm still finding out what works, so hearing what helped certainly helps me!
> 
> I think the only reason it didn't crack was because of how hot it was in the garage. The plastic was very malleable - had it been cooler, it definitely would have cracked.
> 
> ...


Oh, thanks. I didn't know to click on more! I don't use YouTube that often to remember certain things. Royalty free, nice. How'd you find that site? I've been using SoundCloud for some excellent tracks to add to my music collection.

No problem man, I couldn't let this video go without a comment from me, I was too impressed!

Good info on the silicone, didn't know that!

Your editing has also gotten much better. When I watched your first episode when it came out, compared to this one, it's like night and day. You've improved 1,000% trust me.


----------



## EulersK (Jun 4, 2016)

viper69 said:


> Oh, thanks. I didn't know to click on more! I don't use YouTube that often to remember certain things. Royalty free, nice. How'd you find that site? I've been using SoundCloud for some excellent tracks to add to my music collection.
> 
> No problem man, I couldn't let this video go without a comment from me, I was too impressed!
> 
> ...


A buddy of mine is actually commissioned by that site every so often. He's a "ghost composer", apparently. Most royalty free sites either cost money or aren't that great. This one has some decent music for sure. Not a lot of music, but they're always adding to it. 

Oh man, it's already painful to watch the early episodes. I still don't know what I'm doing half the time, but I was walking blind back then. You can thank YouTube for those free tutorials!


----------

